# Aramaic: Strength Through Christ



## AKain

Can someone please translate the english phrasing of, "Strength Through Christ," into Aramaic for a scroll tatoo a friend of mine is going to get. 

Thank you.


----------



## AKain

bump  -  is there anyway someone could help me with this? Please.


----------



## Whodunit

AKain said:
			
		

> bump - is there anyway someone could help me with this? Please.


 
Soory, I'm afraid we don't have an Aramaic speaker around here.


----------



## Josh_

AKain said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate the english phrasing of, "Strength Through Christ," into Aramaic for a scroll tatoo a friend of mine is going to get.
> 
> Thank you.


 It's probably too late for this, but I'll post anyway.

This is the Estrangelo font of Aramaic, which is the oldest. I actually Like the Chaldean font better, but I can't seem to get it working right on my computer.

*ܚܝܠܐ ܡܢ **ܡܫܝܚܐ*(khayla men msheekha)
Strength through Christ. (Literally: strength from Christ)


Just in case you want it other ways:

ܚܝܠܐ ܡܢ ܝܫܘܥkhayla men yeshua (sometimes pronounced eesho)
Strength through Jesus.


ܚܝܠܐ ܡܢ ܝܫܘܥ ܡܫܝܚܐ(khayla men yeshua (_or_ eesho) msheekha)
Strength through Jesus Christ.

NOTE:  The "kh" is pronounced like the Scottish "ch" in lo*ch* or the German pronunciation of "ch" in the name Ba*ch*.  The "ay" in khayla is pronounced like the "ay" in d*ay*.
I am just a beginner, so before you get inked, it would be better to verify this information with an expert.


----------



## JAN SHAR

Can 'through' be translated using ܝܕ or ܒܝܕ instead?


----------

